
New Snapdragon 835 tests show SoC doesn’t beat the 821 in every scenario - poiuz
https://www.extremetech.com/mobile/246415-new-snapdragon-835-tests-qualcomm-soc-820-821
======
acidtesting
Per MHz integer performance of Apple A10 Fusion is twice that of Kryo 280
(snapdragon 835) and more thanks twice that of Snapdragon 821 I expect that
lead only to go up with Apple A11.

